# South West Exotics Show in September



## SWest Exotics (May 24, 2010)

The first *South West Exotics Expo* will be taking place on the​ 
*Sunday 19th of September 2010*​ 
*With just over 2 months to go,bookings are coming at a good rate on a weekly basis. Posters are available for anyone to display if they wish on request from *[email protected]

*FULL SUPPORT OF LOCAL COUNCIL ANIMAL WELFARE OFFICERS HAS BEEN SOUGHT IN THE ORGANISATION OF THIS EXPO.*

The chosen venue is Bradley Stoke Leisure Centre - South Gloucestershire Leisure Centres Bradley Stoke

_Bradley Stoke Leisure Centre,_
_Fiddlers Wood Lane, _
_Bradley Stoke_
_South Gloucestershire,_
_BS32 9BS_

Opening times: 10am-3pm
Entrance fee: £2 per adult/ £1 per child/ Under 5's free

Ample free parking both at the venue, and right across from it at Willow Brook Centre/Tesco. Ten/twenty minutes from Bristol Parkway Station. Cafe also available. 

Aspects of the day will include seeing some excellent examples of Captive Bred reptiles, both perfect for beginners and for the more expert of keepers amongst us, as well as mingling with fellow exotics keepers. Highlights will include educational talks on Beginning with Reptiles, as well as other aspects of Reptile and Exotics keeping. Our Guest Speaker will be Pete Blake, of *The Reptile Zone.* 

We understand that the event is in the middle of two established expos/shows, but we also understand there is a mass culture of those who are not able to travel, for example, to Doncaster, due to the journey. We feel that, being just off the motorway, we are accessible for a majority of the South, such as Wales, Devon, The Midlands, London and all other areas in between.

If you would like to book a table for this event or more information, please e-mail: [email protected]

If you have any questions, please message me here, or e-mail the above address.

Thank you.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Can you confirm if any amphibian stalls will be there? Thanks


----------



## SWest Exotics (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for your post, We are hoping to have a broad range of Exotics including Amphibians..... We are awaiting a confirmed booking from at least one Amphibian specialist. Hope thats answers your question.

Closer to the time we will publish a full list of who is attending.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes that is great. I live very close to the venue so would be easier to purchase from there. Thanks for your time.


----------



## SWest Exotics (May 24, 2010)

Look forward to seeing you on the day.. Cheers


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Anyone else really excited???! I can't wait! First show to get back into reps!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

SWest Exotics said:


> image​
> 
> The first *South West Exotics Expo* will be taking place on the​
> *Sunday 19th of September 2010*​
> ...


Which club or society is organising this event?


----------



## SWest Exotics (May 24, 2010)

*Club or Society*

There seems to be some confusion with a few bloggers with regards to requirements relating to membership of Societies or Club and the organisation of breeders meetings. There is no LEGAL (by common or statute Law) in the oragnisation of Breeders Meeting, however this show has been organised in conjunction with the local Council Animal Welfare Department.

As we are not members of any Society or Club we are not bound by any rules as laid out in any charters or memorandi.

I hope that this spells out our position with regards to this show.

We would like to thank all those that have alraedy booked tables at the show and look forward to a brilliant day in Bristol.....

Thanks to all those offering their support.

Jon and Annie


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

please be carefull with what you are organising, i very much doubt anyone has more knowledge of the law concerning these fairs than chris newman .Because if you cock this up could be the end for all the rest


----------



## PrincessPurple (Aug 29, 2009)

This is walkable to me! Yay!

Looking forward to seeing Pete's talks. He's very knowledgeable. Glad that we've got a herp community in Sadly Broke.


----------

